# Watching puppies in comfort



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

My dogs are always making me laugh but they outdid themselves a couple of days ago. I was in the back of the house cleaning and when I went out to the puppy area, the pillows from the couches were down on the floor in front of the puppy pen with the adult dogs laying on them watching the puppies in total comfort. 
They saw me and got up looking meek but I was laughing so hard and they couldn't figure out why I wasn't upset
Darn, why is the camera always in another room when you want it?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

No fair Jan, there should be a forum law that you can't post cute things with out the photo proof. ound:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Jan,
Maybe you could just post updated pictures of your little guys. It will be fun to see how they are growing up. I was nice and did updates, although I won't get to see them until we get back from the show. Just feel sorry for my husband, (10) 9 week old puppies, 8 somewhat adult dogs and a 30 foot RV. Sounds like a great trip doesn't it. Fortunately he is wonderful and helps but it is supposed to be hot up there this weekend. I could just see you dogs doing that because mine love to try and get to the puppies when they can't be out to play.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Elaine said:


> Jan,
> Maybe you could just post updated pictures of your little guys. It will be fun to see how they are growing up. I was nice and did updates, although I won't get to see them until we get back from the show. Just feel sorry for my husband, (10) 9 week old puppies, 8 somewhat adult dogs and a 30 foot RV. Sounds like a great trip doesn't it. Fortunately he is wonderful and helps but it is supposed to be hot up there this weekend. I could just see you dogs doing that because mine love to try and get to the puppies when they can't be out to play.


I was worried that people would think I was trying to sell puppies here if I talked much about them or posted pictures. They are so darling it's hard not to show pictures of them!
Here are The Three Amigos....all born black and here's what they look like now at 6.5 weeks.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan,
I'd LOVE to see updated pictures of your little Amigos!:bounce:

PLEASE? hoto: PLEASE? hoto: PLEASE?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh---Wish granted and we must of been posting the same time! This is my lucky day!:wink:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> No fair Jan, there should be a forum law that you can't post cute things with out the photo proof. ound:


I really wish I had a camera close for that. It still makes me giggle


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> Oh---Wish granted and we must of been posting the same time! This is my lucky day!:wink:


Go buy lotto tickets


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG! They are adorable! I love the eyebrows and look at the socks! One has a black pair on the front!:kiss: They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> OMG! They are adorable! I love the eyebrows and look at the socks! One has a black pair on the front!:kiss: They are absolutely adorable!


I can't see the white eyebrows in the pictures but they're so pretty in person. They are also getting white cheeks. One morning my husband got to the puppy area before I did and yelled for me to come look. Overnight they got white cheeks! These guys sure have been interesting to watch.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

OMG, they are adorable. Please don't hold back on pictures. I can never see enough hav babies.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh never hold back on pictures!!!! Gimme Gimme Gimme. I want them all. they are so adorable. But I agree you are a tease telling us that story with no pictures... DID the adults move the pillows themselves? smart pups.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Jan they're so cute. I want to kiss them right through the monitor. All that puppy breath -- sigh!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Jan,
Everyone loves the pictures and all they have to do is private email if they are interested. I don't see you saying anything one way or another and neither do most of us. It is just that everyone loves to hear about the puppies and watch them grow up. Knowing there are reputable breeders around is just a plus and a lot of times we have homes for them all in advance. They are absolutely adorable.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh my - they each have those eyebrows! How adorable. Tres Amigos Indeed!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Jan,

they are just precious!


----------



## Mick-a-doo (Jun 1, 2008)

OMG!!! they are absolutely adorable. Even though I have 2 already IWAP!!!

Sweet, sweet babies!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Those three little Havs are just toooo cute.
When Cicero first learned to jump on the sofa he was afraid to jump off but in two days learned to get behind a pillow and push it off in the floor, then jump down on top of it. We thought he was so very smart. Now, he still does it. In fact he will now jump up and get a pillow just to push in the floor to use for a bed. I can't keep them on the sofa any longer. :frusty:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Elaine said:


> Jan,
> Everyone loves the pictures and all they have to do is private email if they are interested. I don't see you saying anything one way or another and neither do most of us. *It is just that everyone loves to hear about the puppies and watch them grow up.* Knowing there are reputable breeders around is just a plus and a lot of times we have homes for them all in advance. They are absolutely adorable.


Yes, It allows us to live vicariously through you and to not have to wash any poopy butts! ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I had to come back to the forum just to peek again!:bolt:
They are so cute...I can't get over how they keep changing Jan. Those socks just are cute as can be! I love the long grey socks with white tips -- It reminds me of those wellington? socks that Grandmas used to make sock monkeys out of--


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> I had to come back to the forum just to peek again!:bolt:
> They are so cute...I can't get over how they keep changing Jan. Those socks just are cute as can be! I love the long grey socks with white tips -- *It reminds me of those wellington? socks that Grandmas used to make sock monkeys out of*--


Julie~ You're right! They do look like sock-monkey socks minus the red ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jan they are just stunning and don't you dare hold back form us!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jan, I am totally in love with Puppy #1 - what's that little amigos' name?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan they are stunning! I think they're just amazing they way the colors are popping out!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> oh never hold back on pictures!!!! Gimme Gimme Gimme. I want them all. they are so adorable. But I agree you are a tease telling us that story with no pictures... DID the adults move the pillows themselves? smart pups.


They took the pillows off of the couches in the room and put them right in front of the puppy pen. They know they're supposed to leave the pillows up on the couch but decided the heck with it. I think they're still wondering why I wound up in a fit of giggles.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Jan, I am totally in love with Puppy #1 - what's that little amigos' name?


That one is Lucky. He has the least color change of the 3 but they're all pretty close.
I've been trying to get more pictures of them but by the time the flash goes off, I get an empty shot or a butt. 
I have a video of one of them using the potty pad but it's a little graphic ound: Heck, he was standing still so I could catch him :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Jan they are stunning! I think they're just amazing they way the colors are popping out!


Thanks Christy, I'm really happy with the way this litter turned out so far. Soon I get to do their 8 week soaped pictures. :whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Those three little Havs are just toooo cute.
> When Cicero first learned to jump on the sofa he was afraid to jump off but in two days learned to get behind a pillow and push it off in the floor, then jump down on top of it. We thought he was so very smart. Now, he still does it. In fact he will now jump up and get a pillow just to push in the floor to use for a bed. I can't keep them on the sofa any longer. :frusty:


LOL you need to get that on video. What a smart guy!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> That one is Lucky. He has the least color change of the 3 but they're all pretty close.
> I've been trying to get more pictures of them but by the time the flash goes off, I get an empty shot or a butt.
> I have a video of one of them using the potty pad but it's a little graphic ound: Heck, he was standing still so I could catch him :biggrin1:


Well Jan, since Lucky is going home to me, no one needs to see any more photos of him. ound:ound:ound:I'm just in love with that little guy - he's a real looker. But feel free to post the potty pad video - we'll watch anything to do with puppies.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Well Jan, since Lucky is going home to me, no one needs to see any more photos of him. ound:ound:ound:I'm just in love with that little guy - he's a real looker. *But feel free to post the potty pad video - we'll watch anything to do with puppies.*


How true! Are we pathetic, or what? ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> How true! Are we pathetic, or what? ound:


Lisa and Leslie do you reeeeeeeeeally want to see a video of a puppy pooping on a potty pad? ound:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL. Desperate times call for desperate measures Jan.

Your pups are looking adorable, and I LOVE the litter theme. I was telling my parents about it as that was one of our favorite family movies when us kids were growing up. They thought it was brilliarnt.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> LOL. Desperate times call for desperate measures Jan.
> 
> Your pups are looking adorable, and I LOVE the litter theme. I was telling my parents about it as that was one of our favorite family movies when us kids were growing up. They thought it was brilliarnt.


LOL I can't believe I'm going to do this for you guys. I'll put it on a page all by itself on my website so I can take it down after you get your puppy poop fix ound:ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

waiting..... not there yet.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> waiting..... not there yet.


LOL I can't believe I'm posting this but here you go http://www.jashavanese.net/pottypad.html


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Jan,
Those are some very cute puppies you have there and please by all means continue to share updated pix of your darling babies I don't take it as you trying to sell them to us just that you want to share them with us eace:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> LOL I can't believe I'm posting this but here you go http://www.jashavanese.net/pottypad.html


Another "Walking Pooper"! ound: They must get that from Bandit, cause Tori does the same thing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhhhh jan that is the most adorable pooper I have ever seen... just so you don't think you're crazy for videotaping and sharing...here's jas this winter...I thought he looked like a miniature polar bear. I am a CDL!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Another "Walking Pooper"! ound: They must get that from Bandit, cause Tori does the same thing.


LOL then YOU post a video of it. I'm still blushing.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> LOL then YOU post a video of it. I'm still blushing.


Hey, I found the video reassuring (boy that just doesn't sound right!)

Cody is a "spinnin' pooper". Not just to get ready, frequently the entire time he's pooping. I swear he flings it in a full circle. Sometimes he'll spin one way, then spin the other way before he gets down to business. In fact, some days he spins for so long he forgets what he was doing!!!

I was starting to think he had an obsessive/compulsive condition.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Hey, I found the video reassuring (boy that just doesn't sound right!)
> 
> Cody is a "spinnin' pooper". Not just to get ready, frequently the entire time he's pooping. I swear he flings it in a full circle. Sometimes he'll spin one way, then spin the other way before he gets down to business. *In fact, some days he spins for so long he forgets what he was doing!!!*
> 
> I was starting to think he had an obsessive/compulsive condition.


ound:ROTFL ound:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan, the pooper puppy is adorable! Look how well you already have them trained too!



Jill in Mich said:


> Cody is a "spinnin' pooper". Not just to get ready, frequently the entire time he's pooping. I swear he flings it in a full circle. Sometimes he'll spin one way, then spin the other way before he gets down to business. In fact, some days he spins for so long he forgets what he was doing!!!
> 
> I was starting to think he had an obsessive/compulsive condition.


Yep! That sounds just like Shamouti getting ready. He spins to the left, no to the right, no back up nope the left, the right forward a bit....ok here!! Thank my lucky stars he does stop spinning long enough to poop and not walk through it, but he does twist and spin right up to the very last minute! ound:


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Linus is a "walking pooper" too. I had never seen that before; my other dogs have spun but never kept sightseeing while pooping. What is really sad is that Linus will keep squat-walking and will fall on his head while still pooping. 

I know there are many reasons for "poopy butts" in this breed, but falling on your head is not one I thought of.
Karen


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Hav a lot of pets said:


> Linus is a "walking pooper" too. I had never seen that before; my other dogs have spun but never kept sightseeing while pooping. What is really sad is that Linus will keep squat-walking and will fall on his head while still pooping.
> 
> *I know there are many reasons for "poopy butts" in this breed, but falling on your head is not one I thought of.*Karen


ound:ound: Does that give him a poopy butt or a poopy head?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I wish I had taken a video of Lulu running while looking back to see if the hanging poop was still following her!
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh well if we're talking about hanging...um chads... Jasper will not move if there is something stuck to him...he gets all serious and agitated and waits for me to remove it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

OMG you guys are cracking me up. I'm laughing so hard I can't even begin to describe poor Romeo's dance when he's got a poopy butt. MeMe could care less - the longer she can hide it to get away without a bath, the happier she is.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ound:ound:OMG you guy are too funny ound:ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Jan, the pooper puppy is adorable! Look how well you already have them trained too!
> 
> Yep! That sounds just like Shamouti getting ready. He spins to the left, no to the right, no back up nope the left, the right forward a bit....ok here!! Thank my lucky stars he does stop spinning long enough to poop and not walk through it, but he does twist and spin right up to the very last minute! ound:


A whirling pooper ound: That must be cute to watch


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> oh well if we're talking about hanging...um chads... Jasper will not move if there is something stuck to him...he gets all serious and agitated and waits for me to remove it.


LOL a hanging chad? I needed a good laugh ound:ound:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Jan, you know what would really cheer me up and take my mind off Gustav?? Yeah! A new puppy!! ound:


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

How about a new puppy with an xx-small life jacket on? I know I always put bicycle helmets on my kids when there is a tornado coming (Oklahoma).


----------

